# hacer una vaca



## Logan Rock 101

Hello everybody.

Could anybody help me to translate this expresion please?

"Hagamos una vaca para comprar pizza"

I think it could be something like

"Lets make a "collect" to buy pizza"

Is it okay? Or is there a word similar to "vaca" in Mexican Spanish? I know it's more like slang, but I wonder if somebody could correct me.

Thank in advanced.
Logan.


----------



## Alisterio

The expression "hacer una vaca" _*is*_ Mexican Spanish (at least I have heard it used very frequently here).

It is used when several people pool their resources or make contributions to collect enough money to buy something (at a party you make "la vaquita para las chelas" when you start to run out of beer).

I would call this a "whip-round" in English (as in, "Let's have a whip-round to buy a pizza"), but there may be other expressions.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

We use the same idiom down here in Uruguay. "Vamos a hacer una vaca/vaquita para comprar un número de lotería"
Saludos


----------



## stretch

In American English, "whip-round" isn't used...at least not that I've heard.  Even if it is, the more popular saying would be:

Let's all "chip in" or "pitch in" and buy a pizza.


----------



## aztlaniano

stretch said:


> In American English, "whip-round" isn't used...at least not that I've heard. Even if it is, the more popular saying would be:
> Let's all "chip in" or "pitch in" and buy a pizza.


Confirmo que "whip-round" sí se usa en BE (por si el testimonio de Alisterio no basta, je je). Coincido con stretch en que tampoco lo he oído en AE, donde lo típico es lo que él pone.
"Take up a collection", creo, se dice por ambos lados del Atlántico, pero suele ser para algo más serio que pizzas o cervezas.


----------



## stretch

aztlaniano said:


> Confirmo que "whip-round" sí se usa en BE. Coincido con stretch en que tampoco lo he oído en AE, donde lo típico es lo que él pone.
> "Take up a collection", creo, se dice por ambos lados del Atlántico, pero suele ser para algo más serio que pizzas o cervezas.


 
Yes, I had no doubt about its use in BE...nor knowledge of its use there, for that matter!    I trusted in Alisterio's experience in BE.


----------



## Logan Rock 101

Thank you guys. I've got the idea.

Greetings,
Logan.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En España se usan dos palabras, según la zona "hacer una vaca" o " hacer un escote". Ambas tienen el mismo significado recolectar dinero  entre un grupo de amigos/as, cada uno pone la misma cantidad, que salen por ahí para pagar las copas, la cena, etc.


----------



## Aserolf

Alisterio said:


> The expression "hacer una vaca" _*is*_ Mexican Spanish (at least I have heard it used very frequently here).
> 
> It is used when several people pool their resources or make contributions to collect enough money to buy something (at a party you make "la vaquita para las chelas" when you start to run out of beer).
> 
> I would call this a "whip-round" in English (as in, "Let's have a whip-round to buy a pizza"), but there may be other expressions.


 
Hace tiempo... esta expresión se usaba para salir de la escuela y faltar a clases:
"Vamos a echarnos la vaca para ir a comer pizza"
es como,
"Vamos a irnos de pinta para ...."

"Vaca" como lo explica *Alisterio* no lo conocía. Por mi tierra le dicen _"coperacha"_ de "cooperación".

Sds;o)


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile también se usa.
Parece que no es tan mexicana la expresión.
Saludos.
_


----------



## foros

En Venezuela también se usa mucho esa expresión 
Saludos


----------



## emonroy

Y en Colombia también se usa muchísimo.

Edwin.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Take up a collection" sounds like it's for a cause, such as buying somebody a gift. You have to wait until you have enough money.
You would be more likely to say "Let's all go in on a pizza," "Let's all chip in/pitch in and order a pizza," as stretch said.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

En España yo conozco "*hacer una vaquit*a", se utiliza por ejemplo cuando varias personas salen de viaje, para evitar que siempre pague el mismo o que haya desigualdades a la hora de pagar, se trata de un fondo común que le toca llevarlo a alguno de los participantes, cuando se acaba el fondo se hace otra nueva "vaquita", en este caso puede ocurrir que el fondo lo lleve la misma persona o que le toque a otro.....


----------



## manxo

En España no debe estar muy extendida esta expresión; yo he vivido en varias ciudades, distantes unas de otras, y nunca la había oído ni leído hasta hoy. Siempre oí decir un fondo o un escote.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Es cierto que se usa mucho más "hacer un fondo común", pagar a escote....

Pero yo doy fe de que la expresión "*hacer una vaquita*" se utiliza también en españa.


----------



## speedier

There is one other that springs to mind, which is "let's all put together for a pizza".

I think that a "to have a whip-round", "to pass the hat round", "to take up a collection" are all used more when the money is to be used as a present for say, an employee retiring or leaving the company, or for a coach driver on a day trip.

Another common occurrence is that a large group of people will all contribute equally to a "kitty", which is used to buy all the drinks, and sometimes snacks such as pizzas, throughout the night.  The expression used when more money is needed is "let's sweeten the kitty", or "the kitty needs freshening/sweetening".


----------



## k-in-sc

You would not hear "let's all put together for a pizza" in this country.


----------



## Sherlockat

Vampiro said:


> En Chile también se usa.
> Parece que no es tan mexicana la expresión.
> Saludos.
> _



Also, *club together E.g. They clubbed together to buy her a present **(Oxford Dictionary)*


----------



## stretch

Sherlockat said:


> Also, *club together E.g. They clubbed together to buy her a present **(Oxford Dictionary)*



Interesting! I've never heard it before, but since it's from the Oxford dictionary, I assume it's British.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, "club together" definitely isn't AmE.


----------



## gengo

k-in-sc said:


> You would be more likely to say "Let's all go in on a pizza"



Yes, that's what I was going to say.  I've never even heard of any of the British expressions mentioned here, and wouldn't have had the slightest idea what they meant.  I think I learn as much English here on WR as Spanish!

Another way this idea is expressed where I live is "to pool money," as in "Let's pool our money and get a pizza."  But "Let's all go in on a pizza" is probably the most common phrasing here (along with "to chip in on a pizza," although that would usually be used in a slightly different way, as in "We're all getting a pizza.  Can you chip in?")


----------



## MarinaRicci

Aserolf said:


> Hace tiempo... esta expresión se usaba para salir de la escuela y faltar a clases:
> "Vamos a echarnos la vaca para ir a comer pizza"
> es como,
> "Vamos a irnos de pinta para ...."
> 
> "Vaca" como lo explica *Alisterio* no lo conocía. Por mi tierra le dicen _"coperacha"_ de "cooperación".
> 
> Sds;o)


La exprecion "Hacer una Vaca " viene del Rio de la Plata, que el la zona de Buenos Aires, Uruguay, antes de la Independecia de esos países y cuando eramos colonia. Los Gauchos, decían "Hacer una vaca, para juntar dinero para hacer el asado, ( Para eso necesitabas comprar una Vaca) Yo jamás escuché a un mexicano diciendo eso. Pero de seguro que como hay tanta intercomunicación entre ambos países, lo han adoptado, así como los Argentinos adoptamos la palabra " bondi" para llamar a los " buses, o colectivos" ( Buses para que me entiendan los latinos, colectivo es la palabra correcta) Pero usamos Bondi, porque de tanto ir de vacaciones a Brasil nos copamos con el nombre, se transformó en Lunfardo, pero para cualquier brasilero es su idoma. Que es el Brasileño, que es tan diferente del Portugues, como el Inlges del Ingles Americano. Y hay una palabra para hacer unavaca en Ingles Americano, que nadie la ha nombrado hasta ahora, y no es chip in..Chip in, es parecida. Pero es un verbo, por ejemplo, yo no puedo decir, dale ese dinero a Martin( fulano) para el Chip in. Creo que se dice pot. Pero no estoy segura. ( como sustantivo) Como verbo te re acepto el Chip in.



stretch said:


> Interesting! I've never heard it before, but since it's from the Oxford dictionary, I assume it's British.


jajajajaja...la RAE tiene los modismos de otros paises . the Oxford Dictionary should have the same . Also Rae is for free and it´s on Internet. so if you want to know something in Spanish, ,just google RAE.ES, or RAE.com



Sherlockat said:


> Also, *club together E.g. They clubbed together to buy her a present (Oxford Dictionary)*


La expresion es del Rio de la Plata, por eso se usa en Chile.


----------



## MarinaRicci

Aserolf said:


> Hace tiempo... esta expresión se usaba para salir de la escuela y faltar a clases:
> "Vamos a echarnos la vaca para ir a comer pizza"
> es como,
> "Vamos a irnos de pinta para ...."
> 
> "Vaca" como lo explica *Alisterio* no lo conocía. Por mi tierra le dicen _"coperacha"_ de "cooperación".
> 
> Sds;o)


No. Nada que ver. Y ni lo repitas vos lo dijiste " cuando eras chico" nadie usa esa expresión en México anymore. En Argentina. " Hacer una vaca" significa hacer una colecta dónde todos ponen dinero y se compra algo colectivamente. Cómo la cena. O un regalo para alguien o pagas el arreglo de algo en el club .. etc etc . Y los americanos tienen la misma expresión . Pero ellos dicen Pot.. no me acuerdo ahora como es por eso pregunto. 
En Argentina es Hacer una vaca. O hacer una vaquita. ( Es lo mismo.. aunque una vaquita cómo es en diminutivo significaría que es menos dinero el que se necesita. X ende es menos dinero el que se pone. ( Aclaración. En la vaca. Todos ponen la misma cantidad de dinero ) se averigua el precio de la " cosa" ponele algo que sale 10 pesos. Y somos 5. Bueno... Entonces cada uno tiene que poner 2 pesos. Una vez que se sabe cuánto tiene que poner cada uno se le pregunta a los participantes si quieren entrar en la vaca. Si dicen si. Genial son 2 pesos. Si alguien dice no... Se hace de nuevo la división, se entiende ? No es obligatoria. Es solidaridad colectiva. ( Algo muy Argentino )


----------



## MarinaRicci

marcoszorrilla said:


> En España yo conozco "*hacer una vaquit*a", se utiliza por ejemplo cuando varias personas salen de viaje, para evitar que siempre pague el mismo o que haya desigualdades a la hora de pagar, se trata de un fondo común que le toca llevarlo a alguno de los participantes, cuando se acaba el fondo se hace otra nueva "vaquita", en este caso puede ocurrir que el fondo lo lleve la misma persona o que le toque a otro.....


Si es lo mismo que en argentina. Es una colecta. Eso ya ésta establecido. Lo que no se porque vos lo usas para " viajar " jajaja. Se puede usar para todo.


----------



## Aserolf

MarinaRicci said:


> La exprecsión "Hacer una Vaca " viene del Rio de la Plata, que el la zona de Buenos Aires, Uruguay, antes de la Independecia de esos países y cuando eramos colonia. Los Gauchos, decían "Hacer una vaca, para juntar dinero para hacer el asado, ( Para eso necesitabas comprar una Vaca) Yo jamás escuché a un mexicano diciendo eso. Pero de seguro que como hay tanta intercomunicación entre ambos países, lo han adoptado, así como los Argentinos adoptamos la palabra " bondi" para llamar a los " buses, o colectivos" ( Buses para que me entiendan los latinos, colectivo es la palabra correcta) Pero usamos Bondi, porque de tanto ir de vacaciones a Brasil nos copamos con el nombre, se transformó en Lunfardo, pero para cualquier brasilero es su idoma. Que es el Brasileño, que es tan diferente del Portugues, como el Inlges del Ingles Americano. Y hay una palabra para hacer unavaca en Ingles Americano, que nadie la ha nombrado hasta ahora, y no es chip in..Chip in, es parecida. Pero es un verbo, por ejemplo, yo no puedo decir, dale ese dinero a Martin( fulano) para el Chip in. Creo que se dice pot. Pero no estoy segura. ( como sustantivo) Como verbo te re acepto el Chip in.
> 
> 
> jajajajaja...la RAE tiene los modismos de otros paises . the Oxford Dictionary should have the same . Also Rae is for free and it´s on Internet. so if you want to know something in Spanish, ,just google RAE.ES, or RAE.com
> 
> 
> La expresion es del Rio de la Plata, por eso se usa en Chile.


Parece ser que conoces a todos los mexicanos; un país con casi 130 millones de habitantes en donde existen variantes y regionalismos que dependen de la zona en donde hayas nacido, crecido, e incluso, donde te hayas educado.
¿De qué zona o región de México eres?


----------



## Aserolf

MarinaRicci said:


> No. Nada que ver. Y ni lo repitas vos lo dijiste " cuando eras chico" nadie usa esa expresión en México anymore. En Argentina. " Hacer una vaca" significa hacer una colecta dónde todos ponen dinero y se compra algo colectivamente. Cómo la cena. O un regalo para alguien o pagas el arreglo de algo en el club .. etc etc . Y los americanos tienen la misma expresión . Pero ellos dicen Pot.. no me acuerdo ahora como es por eso pregunto.
> En Argentina es Hacer una vaca. O hacer una vaquita. ( Es lo mismo.. aunque una vaquita cómo es en diminutivo significaría que es menos dinero el que se necesita. X ende es menos dinero el que se pone. ( Aclaración. En la vaca. Todos ponen la misma cantidad de dinero ) se averigua el precio de la " cosa" ponele algo que sale 10 pesos. Y somos 5. Bueno... Entonces cada uno tiene que poner 2 pesos. Una vez que se sabe cuánto tiene que poner cada uno se le pregunta a los participantes si quieren entrar en la vaca. Si dicen si. Genial son 2 pesos. Si alguien dice no... Se hace de nuevo la división, se entiende ? No es obligatoria. Es solidaridad colectiva. ( Algo muy Argentino )


Solo para confirmar, el título de la consulta es "hacer la vaca" ─y mi comentario fue en relación a la expresión del norte de México "echar la vaca".  
Tal vez sea cuestión de modas si la expresión se usa actualmente o no. Sin embargo, en este foro damos opiniones, sugerencias o comentarios; así que, seguiré repitiendo lo que se dice o se decía referente a la expresión *"echar la vaca"* en el norte de México (o por lo menos por ciertas regiones del norte de México). Quedará a juicio de la persona que haga la consulta decidir si la expresión le es útil o no.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

MarinaRicci said:


> Aclaración. En la vaca. Todos ponen la misma cantidad de dinero


Discrepo. En mi experiencia, hacer una vaquita no implica que todos pondrán la misma cantidad, sino que cada uno pondrá lo que pueda o quiera. Quizás dependa de la zona de Argentina de la que provengas. Infiero que sos de Argentina por diversas frases en tus comentarios ("los argentinos adoptamos", "nos copamos", etc.)


----------



## gengo

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> En mi experiencia, hacer una vaquita no implica que todos pondrán la misma cantidad, sino que cada uno pondrá lo que pueda o quiera.



In that case, "to chip in" might be closer to the mark.  If everyone pays the same amount, we call that splitting the bill (N ways).

Ex.
There are six of us, so let's just split the bill six ways.

Contrasted with:
We're having a party for Mary, and we're asking everyone to chip in to help with the expenses.


----------



## Rocko!

Debido a que la expresión está presente en muchos países, probablemente derivó de la acepción #4 del DLE, que ya aparecía en el _Diccionario de autoridades_ (1726-1739). La única prueba que yo podría aportar a esta teoría es la del español Nicolás Ramírez de Losada, que usó la frase "_*hagamos una vaca de mil reales*_" en una historia titulada _La ley del embudo_, de 1846 (no confundirla con la zarzuela de idéntico nombre, de Juan de Alba), dentro del capítulo llamado _Los jugadores_, cuyo contexto es el juego de las apuestas mezclado con el de figuras políticas o económicas de la sociedad. Entonces tenemos a un español que hace 175 años usó la antigua acepción #4 con la estructura de la moderna acepción #5.

En mi zona es "vaquita".


----------



## Aserolf

Rocko! said:


> Debido a que la expresión está presente en muchos países, probablemente derivó de la acepción #4 del DLE, que ya aparecía en el _Diccionario de autoridades_ (1726-1739). La única prueba que yo podría aportar a esta teoría es la del español Nicolás Ramírez de Losada, que usó la frase "_*hagamos una vaca de mil reales*_" en una historia titulada _La ley del embudo_, de 1846 (no confundirla con la zarzuela de idéntico nombre, de Juan de Alba), dentro del capítulo llamado _Los jugadores_, cuyo contexto es el juego de las apuestas mezclado con el de figuras políticas o económicas de la sociedad. Entonces tenemos a un español que hace 175 años usó la antigua acepción #4 con la estructura de la moderna acepción #5.
> 
> En mi zona es "vaquita".


Interesante. Sobre todo cuando se asevera que la expresión es de origen argentino y que los mexicanos la adoptamos por "tanta intercomunicación entre ambos países..."


MarinaRicci said:


> *La exprecion "Hacer una Vaca " viene del Rio de la Plata, que el la zona de Buenos Aires, Uruguay, antes de la Independecia de esos países y cuando eramos colonia*. Los Gauchos, decían "Hacer una vaca, para juntar dinero para hacer el asado, ( Para eso necesitabas comprar una Vaca) Yo jamás escuché a un mexicano diciendo eso. Pero de seguro que como hay tanta intercomunicación entre ambos países, lo han adoptado, así como los Argentinos adoptamos la palabra " bondi" para llamar a los " buses, o colectivos" ( Buses para que me entiendan los latinos, colectivo es la palabra correcta) Pero usamos Bondi, porque de tanto ir de vacaciones a Brasil nos copamos con el nombre, se transformó en Lunfardo, pero para cualquier brasilero es su idoma. Que es el Brasileño, que es tan diferente del Portugues, como el Inlges del Ingles Americano. Y hay una palabra para hacer unavaca en Ingles Americano, que nadie la ha nombrado hasta ahora, y no es chip in..Chip in, es parecida. Pero es un verbo, por ejemplo, yo no puedo decir, dale ese dinero a Martin( fulano) para el Chip in. Creo que se dice pot. Pero no estoy segura. ( como sustantivo) Como verbo te re acepto el Chip in.
> 
> 
> jajajajaja...la RAE tiene los modismos de otros paises . the Oxford Dictionary should have the same . Also Rae is for free and it´s on Internet. so if you want to know something in Spanish, ,just google RAE.ES, or RAE.com
> 
> 
> *La expresion es del Rio de la Plata, por eso se usa en Chile.*


El DLE identifica su uso en varios países de América: 
*vaca*
6. f. Am. Cen., Arg., Bol., Col., Cuba, Méx., Ur. y Ven. Dinero que se reúne entre varias personas para compartir un gasto determinado.

Y entre sus usos, la variante "hacer la vaca" -similar a la expresión "echar la vaca" que se usa por mis lares: 
hacerse alguien la vaca
1. loc. verb. Perú. hacer novillos.

Y por acá un coterráneo, familiarizado también con la expresión "echar la vaca" y que, para variar, *no* se llama 'nadie': 
*Hacer (la) vaca*  Post #17


----------



## Galván

Alisterio said:


> The expression "hacer una vaca" _*is*_ Mexican Spanish (at least I have heard it used very frequently here).
> 
> It is used when several people pool their resources or make contributions to collect enough money to buy something (at a party you make "la vaquita para las chelas" when you start to run out of beer).
> 
> I would call this a "whip-round" in English (as in, "Let's have a whip-round to buy a pizza"), but there may be other expressions.


False. Hacer una vaca, hasta donde yo sé es un término internacional.

En inglés: Chip in


----------



## Kaoss

Galván said:


> False. Hacer una vaca, hasta donde yo sé es un término internacional de uso tanto en España como en latinoamérica.
> ¿De dónde sacas que este término es sólo de México?
> 
> En inglés: Chip in


Yo nunca lo había escuchado en España.


----------



## Bevj

Kaoss said:


> Yo nunca lo había escuchado en España.


Tampoco.
Sin haber leído este hilo no tendría la mínima idea de qué se trataba.


----------



## sound shift

Galván said:


> En inglés: Chip in


Sí. 'Chip in' describe lo que hace el individuo, así que 'Hagamos una vaca para comprar pizza' sería 'Let's all chip in and buy a/some pizza.'


----------



## Dalieux

Just for the sake of curiosity, we have the same expression in Brazil: "fazer uma vaquinha".


----------



## Magazine

Bevj said:


> Tampoco.
> Sin haber leído este hilo no tendría la mínima idea de qué se trataba.


Ni yo, en mi pueblo no tiene sentido, cuando vi el hilo no sabía de qué iba.


----------



## raisethechocolatebar

Se me vino a la cabeza "go dutch" pero supongo tiene mas que ver con "split the bill" que con "Let's pool our money and get a pizza."


----------

